# Tonight we are mourning a great man...



## Master Jay S. Penfil

For many of you that have followed my postings and have read about my martial history, you have learned about Sensei James V. Morrone, Jr.

Sensei James V. Morrone became my instructor in Shotokan karate in June of 1974. Sensei Morrone was a student of the JKA (Japan Karate Association), and trained under some of the most highly regarded instructors in the world, including Sensei *Hidetaka Nishiyama.*

*The level of understanding that I have of kinesiology, I have because of Sensei Morrone. He was only a Nidan (2nd Dan) when I was his student, but his deep level of knowledge at the rank of Nidan in 1974 was greater then any instructor that I have known in all of my years at any rank. It is Sensei Morrone who I have to thank for so much with regard to my understanding of movement, alignment, timing and distance, etc.*

*Over the past couple of years Sensei Morrone has undergone a hip replacement and a knee replacement. The knee replacement caused him to suffer complications that affected his breathing and sleep apnea. I was able to spend a couple of hours with him recently and could see how he was declining.*

*I received a phone call this evening from Sensei Jerome (Jerry) Morrone to inform me that his brother had passed away this evening. No written words can express the level of pain or loss being felt at this time.*

*My heart goes out to this great man who taught me so very much, and to his family*


----------



## tsdclaflin

My condolences...

-Ken


----------



## Jonathan Randall

My condolences on the passing of this great martial artist. :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324

My condolences.:asian:


----------



## Mr.Rooster

Wow, that really stinks.
God Bless you, your friend and his family member's,  may God protect and heal all of you!


----------



## MSUTKD

Sorry for your loss.

ron


----------



## bluemtn

I am so sorry to here of your loss.  

.:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver

. :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser

.

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa

. :asian:


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim

On behalf of Modern Farang Mu Sul® International,.....our deepest condolences and prayers.

Grand Master Michael De Alba


----------



## Lisa

. :asian:


----------



## terryl965

Sorry for your lost:asian:
Terry


----------



## Cryozombie

.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

:asian:


----------



## MJS

.:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword

:asian:


----------



## Kensai

:asian: Sincere condolences for our loss.


----------



## stone_dragone

. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey

,,,,


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## Ceicei

. :asian:


----------



## Carol

May he never be forgotten

:asian:


----------



## pstarr

. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK

:asian:


----------



## Shodan

.:asian:


----------

